# Can someone please ID this swordtail



## rmahabir (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I think I might have something special here. I picked up this fish at Finatics 2 months ago. This is a large bodied male swordtail, with lyretails features, normal gonopodium, and extremely wide dorsal fin.

Is this a King Lyretail?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

rmahabir said:


> Hi Guys,
> I think I might have something special here. I picked up this fish at Finatics 2 months ago. This is a large bodied male swordtail, with lyretails features, normal gonopodium, and extremely wide dorsal fin.
> 
> Is this a King Lyretail?


can't help you out, but they look awesome!!


----------



## Jeff B (Jul 27, 2010)

rmahabir said:


> Hi Guys,
> I think I might have something special here. I picked up this fish at Finatics 2 months ago. This is a large bodied male swordtail, with lyretails features, normal gonopodium, and extremely wide dorsal fin.
> 
> Is this a King Lyretail?


That's Joe. He's basically a nice guy, but he does have some anger issues.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

Maybe Red Velvet swordtail?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Definately possible.

Check out this great website on xiphophorus breeding, Platys.net

Did FINATICS have more or just the one?


----------



## rmahabir (Oct 6, 2014)

He had about five them, mixed in with some other red velvets. Never seen a swordtail this aggressive. I was there yesterday at Finatics, and the tank is empty. Hayden made a request for me, so I expect that Mike should have some at the end of September, after his store reno.


----------



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Aquatic Kingdom has abunch of them that just came in 2 weeks ago. They labelled it Hi-fin swordtails. 

I heard finatics was under reno - but are most of his tanks empty? Cus I plan on dropping by soon.


----------



## rmahabir (Oct 6, 2014)

Under reno, but tanks are still full


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

got about 30 of these off of another member on here


----------



## rmahabir (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello,
I you are ever interested in selling some lyretail females, I will take some off you


----------

